# Xdmx and FreeBSD/PCBSD



## jempson (Jun 24, 2009)

I am a BSD Novice and have been working for years in Linux, Debian mostly.  I like to switch things up so I installed PCBSD on a laptop and am trying to get Xdmx to work using my laptop as the host and connecting to two Linux boxes. I know this is a FreeBSD forum, but what I'm wondering is has anyone attempted to get Xdmx working with FreeBSD?  I have seen zero posts online regarding this and have been having major issues with Xdmx under linux.

thank,
Jared


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2009)

Xdmx is not in the ports tree so it'll probably won't be easy to get it working. That said, you don't really need it. You can use X to connect to a remote XDMCP session, even attach 1 on say tty8 and another on tty9.

I've done this in the past but I would have to look up the exact commands.


----------



## jempson (Jun 25, 2009)

SirDice,  

Yes I have used XDMCP before and am currently utilizing x2x to expand my visible desktop space.  What I was hoping to accomplish with Xdmx is to have a single X instance displayed across multiple Desktop CPUs.  Thus bypassing the physical display limitations I am having with a single Desktop CPU.  

Thanks for the reply,
Jared


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2009)

Ah.. I was looking through the ports for Xdmx, couldn't find it. But it's called xorg-dmx. You can find the port here x11-servers/xorg-dmx. Configuring it would be exactly the same as on linux.


----------

